# flounder run winding down??



## roundman

last couple days real slow for me, got em but took awhile! today 1 throwback, saw very few caught today, i say its winding down because the water temps. got pretty low during last cold spell, friends are judging by time of year but i judge by water temps, guess will see. water and tide were excellent this evening in the channel and Nada


----------



## roundman

well looks like i was wrong, went around 4, threw back 4, lost 2 and kept my 2


----------



## roundman

still there this morning, one went 4.36


----------



## roundman

another easy day


----------



## roundman

2 this morning to take to my sister for stuffin while there for thanksgiving, 1 about 3 lbs the other a 15 incher


----------



## roundman

quikie trip, left home @ 3:45 cleaned and home by 5pm , threw 2 small ones back,lost a nicer one


----------



## roundman

3.5 and over 5 ,,, this morning


----------



## roundman

tougher morning but managed 2 bites and 2 keepers


----------



## roundman

evening bite yields 2 keeps


----------



## roundman

2 keeps this evening but a friend stopped by and snagged them before i could take a picture,lol,, definitely slower today


----------



## roundman

still on a roll this morning!


----------



## roundman

there around 7am cleaned and home by 8am, biggest was 3.28 hit 1st cast


----------



## roundman

still going this morning, threw back 2 and kept 2


----------



## roundman

went this morning with a friend, 3 hour and nada,, went back at 3:30 tide was high water looked good and 1 keeper, threw awhile with no bites so cleaned the keeper ( no picture ) and tried another 10 mins. after that and got a 3.5 and headed home


----------



## roundman

went to my spot around 4pm, caught 1 baby and had about a 4 pounder at the surface when she spit my hook, couldnt entice her to bite again, so 0 today


----------



## roundman

went back around 8am and started out where i lost the big gal last night and whamm, not sure if its the same one but sure looked it! weighed in on my digital @ 4.56, white shrimp gulp, caught another 15.5 incher and threw 1 back


----------



## roundman

thought i took the day off huh ? lol,, went this morning and 1 keeper about 17 incher, and back this evening and another about the same, so got my 2 for the day, a buddy went with a friend and caught around 20 he said, half were not keepers and kept their 2 person limit of keepers, i saw another boat with 3 guys with limits but only keepers, saw no big uns today where i was


----------



## roundman

skipped yesterday and today 2 keepers 16 inchers,


----------



## roundman

1 small one and one big gal, biggest so far this year! 24.5 inch, 6 3/4 pounder


----------



## roundman

well, my old knee operation has been hurting me too much to go since my last day, dr. wants to operate again but trying to keep going but may have too! anyway heard they still catching, maybe try to hobble down tomorrow to try


----------



## roundman

went this evening for about 20 mins. caught a 15 incher and let her go, keep 5 starting tomorrow go get em before there gone,,,


----------

